# Can anyone help?



## Indie Hell (Dec 7, 2010)

This is probably going to be tricky, I haven't managed to find any recordings of this piece but I think it's relatively famous. For some reason I think it's from a French ballet but I might be way off.

The main theme is four sets of descending triplet eighth notes followed by a descending set of two quarter notes and a half note.

Any help would be much appreciated - this has been bugging me for weeks.


----------

